# Youth Wrestling Headgear



## dungeonworks (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I was looking for suggestions on what headgear to get for my 8 yr old son.  The one he has now, he complains that he can't hear his coaches of myself when on the mat...and we are all pretty loud LOL.  Anyways, which ones are good for the little guys and offer good hearing ability?

Thanks!


----------

